# stock exhaust diameter on allroad?



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

i need to know the diameter of the STOCK exhaust piping (read: NOT tips) on the allroad.
i don't have a caliper, can't reach under my car, and haven't found anything on a search. don't know if it is the same system as on the B5 S4 or A6 2.7t
thanks!


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

anyone? anyone?
pics for clicks:


----------

